# At my plumbing company



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

This is a photo at the plumbing company I work for.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like my office. :laughing:


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't think that is an ADA approved height for the phone.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks like the flush valve the same hieght as the phone lol


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I can hear that call forwarding now, "...oh just buffing up some chrome, ya know..."


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Water is on the wrong side for ADA. I bet that auto flush make for some interesting conversations.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Tp is rolled in an improper overhand fashion.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Hehe, my old man did the exact same thing at our old office! Men's room and ladies room too!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Who's the owner. Kareem Abdul Jabar?


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

MTDUNN said:


> Who's the owner. Kareem Abdul Jabar?


Larry Bird


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> Tp is rolled in an improper overhand fashion.


Improper? That's how I roll...


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Umm, hold on Ma'am. I gotta flush. :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: Ok, go ahead. What were you saying about a stopped up toilet?


----------

